# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى شروحات :  دليل رومات الاندرويد المعدلة

## mohamed73

*تحذير: الرومات المعدلة قد تعطل عمل الجهاز إذا لم يتم تركيبها بشكل صحيح .*   *Android Custom Roms*   شرح بسيط عن الرومات المعدلة  و مصادرها .  *ما هو الروم المعدل ؟* 
 روم اندرويد خام  (مثل الرومات الموجودة على اجهزة النكسوس من جوجل ) يتم التعديل عليه من قبل المطورين وذلك لغايات كثيرة منها :
 1. إمكانية التعديل على اداء الاجهاز .
 2. إضافة خصائص غير موجودة بالاجهاز .
 3. امكانية  تغير شكل واجهة الجهاز (مثل التحويل من واجهة الهاتف الى واجهة  تابلت ).
 قد يصل يصل الروم الى حالة يصبح فيها احسن و اقوى و اكث استقرارية  من الرومات الرسمية .  *أشهر الرومات المعدلة.*   *1. رومات سيانوجين  CyanogenMod .*   من اقوى الرومات المعدلة حيث ان روماتها تعتمد بشكل اساسي على تمكين المستخدم من التعديل على اداء الجهاز ملاحظه : التعديل على اداء الجهاز بدون خبرة قد يعرض الجهاز لعطل مادي بالجهاز اي عطل بالهاردوير.
 يتم تحديث رومات سيانوجين الرسمية  تقريبا يوميا حتى تصبح مستقرة.
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *2.رومات  (ANDROID OPEN KANG PROJECT ( AOKP .*   رومات تعتمد في بنائها على اضافة خصائص غير موجودة  بالروم الرسمي
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *3.رومات PARANOID .*   رومات تعتمد على امكانية تغير الواجهة الرئيسة للجهاز
 مثل التحويل من واجهة هاتف الى تابلت والعكس .
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *اضافة على الموضوع :* 
 يوجد نوعين من الرومات المعدلة :
 1.رومات رسمية : اي انها مطورة من قبل فريق التطويرالرسمي  مثل فريق تطوير سيانوجين.
 2. رومات معدلة غير رسمية :  رومات يتم التعديل عليها من شخص ليس من  فريق التطوير الرسمي  حيث ان  الفريق الرسمي لم يقم بتطوير روم لنوع من  الاجهزة  ملاحظة : قبل تنصيب اي روم معدل اقرا موضوع المطور كاملا , تجنباً للاخطاء. 
 يمكن ان تجد الرومات المعدلة الغير رسمية من موقع المطويرين الجانب
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ابراهيم الشلاو

بارك الله فيك

----------

